# My Forgetter's Getting Better



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2013)

My forgetter's getting better
 But my rememberer is broke.
 To you that may seem funny
 But, to me, that is no joke,

 For when I'm "here" I'm wondering
 If I really should be "there"
 And, when I try to think it through,
 I haven't got a prayer!

 Oft times I walk into a room,
 Say "what am I here for?"
 I wrack my brain, but all in vain
 A zero is my score.

 At times I put something away
 Where it is safe, but, Gee!
 The person it is safest from
 Generally, is me!

 When shopping I may see someone,
 Say "Hi" and have a chat,
 Then, when the person walks away
 I ask myself, "who's that?"

 Yes, my forgetter's getting better
 While my rememberer is broke,
 And it's driving me plumb crazy
 And that isn't any joke.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 22, 2013)

_I could swear that's about me_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Mine was factory faulty. I've been chatting to people for years who's names I've never remembered and am now too embarrassed to ask.
> I've always been like that, even kids I played with got hey you.
> 
> I don't do names or numbers but can remember a line from a novel I read 50 years ago or some snippet of trivia heard in passing on a bus but never remember a birthday.  You don't have to be old to be forgetful.



This is scarier and scarier ... I'm the exact same way. 

I can't remember birthdays or anniversaries. I don't know the girl's name that works at the convenience store, although she's been there a year and I could pick her cleavage out of a line-up at 30 paces. It took me three years of my four-year high-school curriculum to learn my classmate's names.

But I can recite instantly from memory any Bugs Bunny cartoon verbatim, start to finish, along with all the sound effects.

This is also why I tend to use screen names in forums, even when I know your real name - because I forgot it the moment you told it to me.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Casper (Dec 22, 2013)

_*That soooo sounds like me......maybe I wrote it.....
:dunno:*_


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2013)

I sometimes ah, oh crap......forgot what I was going to say.


----------

